
Textmate 2 on Github - wycats
http://blog.macromates.com/2012/textmate-2-at-github/
======
masnick
Here's the text of Allan's post -- their site isn't loading very quickly right
now.

\----

Today I am happy to announce that you can find the source for TextMate 2 on
GitHub.

I’ve always wanted to allow end-users to tinker with their environment, my
ability to do this is what got me excited about programming in the first
place, and it is why I created the bundles concept, but there are limits to
how much a bundle can do, and with the still growing user base, I think the
best move forward is to open source the program.

The choice of license is GPL 3. This is partly to avoid a closed source fork
and partly because the hacker in me wants all software to be free (as in
speech), so in a time where our platform vendor is taking steps to limit our
freedom, this is my small attempt of countering such trend.

I am also a pragmatist and realize that parts of the TextMate code base is
useful for other (non-free) applications, so I may later move to a less
restrictive license, as is currently the case with the bundles. For now,
please get in touch with us if there are subsets of the code base you wish to
use for non-free software, and we might be able to work something out.

Anything related to the code base, including contributions, can be discussed
at the textmate-dev list or ##textmate on freenode.net. Pull requests can be
sent via GitHub but if you plan to make larger changes, it might be good to
discuss them first if you want to ensure that we are interested in accepting a
pull request for such change or simply want advice on how to go about it.

------
simonbrown
The two Textmate posts would make more sense with eachothers' titles.

~~~
roryokane
For reference, links to those two posts:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4361390> "Textmate2 Goes Open Source",
linking to GitHub

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4361419> (this post) "Textmate 2 on
Github", linking to the TextMate Blog

------
chmars
HN discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4361390>

------
systems
now we wait for someone to port it to linux and windows

~~~
manojlds
Nah, am good with Sublime Text as my cross-platform editor!

~~~
llch
They are too late to gain back market share from Sublime Text.

~~~
systems
sublime text is not Free Open Source Software if textmate2 gets ported it will
surely eat sublime's share

